

Ask HN: review my site: somebodybuildthis.com - awfulcoder14

After lurking on hn for a while, i decided to make my dream site exist, so here it is-- a site where people can post their ideas and have people with time build them.<p>I'd appreciate any feedback or criticism, thanks!
======
exline
The layout could use a bit more work. There is a lot of wasted space on a wide
browser and the main body hides if I shrink my browser window to much.

I registered for an account, but it didn't not automatically log me in. Not a
huge deal, but little things add up. Then after I logged in, it kept me on the
login page. You should redirect to the home page.

I like the idea. I think there have a been a number of posts both here at HN
and other places basically saying, here is an idea for someone, or someone
solve my problem. I would find those and use that to help populate it.

One feature/benefit that would be useful is to find how who liked/wanted the
idea. Perhaps there needs to be 2 types of voting. 1 vote is 'that is a cool
idea' the second is 'I would buy this now if it existed'. The second feedback
is much more valuable than the first.

~~~
awfulcoder14
Sorry about the signup and display- i'll fix those immediately.

Great idea for multiple voting too.

Thanks :-)

------
user24
Nice idea (heh), maybe pinch some top-rated ideas from <http://halfbakery.com>
(with attribution) to kick things off a bit.

------
michael_dorfman
The structure and layout look nice, but you need to seed the site with more
content. I'd suggest that you use a bunch of friends to start with, and go
from there.

------
crazydiamond
Good idea. Would it not make sense to have them categorized by language. I
would really like to know what requires to be done in my language of choice.

I actually have a lot of time, and have been working on open source projects
that people liked but no one seems to actually need, so this really would be
helpful for me.

~~~
awfulcoder14
I like that idea(heh), maybe in addition to categories? So you could select
"View all tools in python" or "View all apps in javascript" or just "View all
apps"/"View all ruby".

Thanks for the review.

------
user24
clickable: <http://somebodybuildthis.com>

~~~
umenline
make email for idea updates for users

